
New Quantum Compass Could Replace GPS - rbanffy
http://www.m2lasers.com/quantum_compass_could_allow_navigation_without_relying_on_satellites.html
======
zimpenfish
> the three-foot wide, three-foot tall compass [...] has the potential to
> dramatically change how we navigate the world

Reading the description on
[http://www.m2lasers.com/quantum_compass_could_allow_navigati...](http://www.m2lasers.com/quantum_compass_could_allow_navigation_without_relying_on_satellites.html)
suggests this is never going to replace GPS for anything smaller than, say, an
Australian road train.

~~~
dang
Thanks, we changed the URL to that from
[http://fortune.com/2018/11/12/quantum-compass-m-
squared/](http://fortune.com/2018/11/12/quantum-compass-m-squared/).

